# Lost Blue R.E.I bills bag Hwy 95 near Weiser -Cambridge Idaho



## Dennis8 (Oct 8, 2010)

Lost???? north of I-84 on 95 around Weiser Idaho-Cambridge Idaho, on the road. Over the side of the boat.


----------

